# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Список актуальных критических заплаток WindowsXP RUS

## Minos

Перечень исправлений:
29.08.2004 (KB835935)  WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-RUS.exe 266375 Кбайт  Пакет обновления 2 (SP2)
14.09.2004 (KB885626)  WindowsXP-KB885626-v2-x86-rus.exe  461 Кбайт Совместимость с новыми процессорами Intel
17.09.2004 (KB884020)  WindowsXP-KB884020-x86-rus.exe  509 Кбайт Критическое исправление
05.10.2004 (KB885523)  WindowsXP-KB885523-x86-rus.exe  1187 Кбайт Совместимость с программами не Microsoft
08.10.2004 (KB885894)  WindowsXP-KB885894-x86-rus.exe  762 Кбайт Исправления Windows installer
11.10.2004 (KB885884)  WindowsXP-KB885884-x86-rus.exe  4444 Кбайт Совмемтимость с MS Office XP
19.11.2004 (KB886677) WindowsXP-KB886677-x86-rus.exe 536 Кбайт Исправление неверного отображения символов в IE
22.11.2004  (KB887742) WindowsXP-KB887742-x86-RUS.exe 452 КбайтУстраняет ошибки совместимости с антивирусами и брандмауэрами
13.12.2004 (KB886185) WindowsXP-KB886185-x86-rus.exe 390 Кбайт Критическое обновление (исправление настроек firewall)
13.12.2004 (KB885836) WindowsXP-KB885836-x86-RUS.exe 523 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности
13.12.2004   (KB873339) WindowsXP-KB873339-x86-RUS.exe 604 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности
13.12.2004  (KB885835) WindowsXP-KB885835-x86-RUS.exe 3039 Кбайт  Обновление системы безопасности
13.12.2004 (KB887797) WindowsXP-KB887797-x86-rus.exe 1401 Кбайт  Накопительное обновление для Outlook Express
17.12.2004 (KB885222) WindowsXP-KB885222-x86-RUS.exe 371 Кбайт  Совместимость с устройствами 1394
07.02.2005 (KB888302) WindowsXP-KB888302-x86-RUS.exe 393 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности
07.02.2005 (KB891781) WindowsXP-KB891781-x86-RUS.exe 402 Кбайт  Обновление системы безопасности
07.02.2005 (KB887472) WindowsXP-KB887472-x86-rus.exe 1061 Кбайт  Обновление системы безопасности
30.03.2005 (KB885222) WindowsXP-KB885222-v2-x86-RUS.exe 515 КбайтСовместимость с оборудованием
11.04.2005 (KB890859) WindowsXP-KB890859-x86-RUS.exe 5971 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности
11.04.2005 (KB890859) WindowsXP-KB890859-x86-RUS.exe 5971 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
13.06.2005 (KB890046) WindowsXP-KB890046-x86-RUS.exe 518 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности для Windows XP
13.06.2005 (KB896428 ) WindowsXP-KB896428-x86-RUS.exe 520 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности для Windows XP
13.06.2005 (KB896358 ) WindowsXP-KB896358-x86-RUS.exe 1021 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности для Windows XP
13.06.2005 (KB896422) WindowsXP-KB896422-x86-RUS.exe 710 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности для Windows XP
11.07.2005 (KB901214) WindowsXP-KB901214-x86-RUS.exe 618 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности для Windows XP
08.08.2005 (KB899587) WindowsXP-KB899587-x86-RUS.exe 727 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности
08.08.2005 (KB893756) WindowsXP-KB893756-x86-RUS.exe 682 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
08.08.2005 (KB896423) WindowsXP-KB896423-x86-RUS.exe 557 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
08.08.2005 (KB899591) WindowsXP-KB899591-x86-RUS.exe 577 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
10.10.2005 (KB905749) WindowsXP-KB905749-x86-RUS.exe 575 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
10.10.2005 (KB901017) WindowsXP-KB901017-x86-RUS.exe 1029 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
10.10.2005 (KB900725) WindowsXP-KB900725-x86-RUS.exe 5087 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
10.10.2005 (KB905414) WindowsXP-KB905414-x86-RUS.exe 614 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
10.10.2005 (KB899589) WindowsXP-KB899589-x86-RUS.exe 533 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
10.10.2005 (KB902400) WindowsXP-KB902400-x86-RUS.exe 4827 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
07.11.2005 (KB896424) WindowsXP-KB896424-x86-RUS.exe 2540 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
13.12.2005 (KB904706) WindowsXP-KB904706-v2-x86-RUS.exe 1.3 МБОбновление системы безопасности
05.01.2006 (KB912919) WindowsXP-KB912919-x86-RUS.exe 717 КБОбновление системы безопасности (уязвимость WMF)
10.01.2006 (KB908519) WindowsXP-KB908519-x86-RUS.exe 589 КБ Обновление системы безопасности
13.02.2006 (KB901190) WindowsXP-KB901190-x86-RUS.exe 537 КБ Обновление системы безопасности
13.02.2006 (KB911927) WindowsXP-KB911927-x86-RUS.exe 610 КБ Обновление системы безопасности
13.02.2006 (KB911564) WindowsMedia-KB911564-x86-RUS.exe 605 КБ Обновление системы безопасности Windows Media
20.03.2006 (KB889673) WindowsXP-KB889673-x86-RUS.exe 465 КБ Обновление DEP
10.04.2006 (KB908531) WindowsXP-KB908531-x86-RUS.exe 4.5 МБ Обновление системы безопасности
10.04.2006 (KB911562) WindowsXP-KB911562-x86-RUS.exe 567 КБ Обновление системы безопасности
10.04.2006 (KB911567) WindowsXP-KB911567-x86-RUS.exe 1.5 МБ Накопительное обновление системы безопасности Outlook Express
11.04.2006 (KB917425) WindowsXP-KB917425-x86-RUS.exe 2.0 МБ Исправление совместимости Internet Explorer
09.05.2006	(KB913580)WindowsXP-KB913580-x86-RUS.exe 1.3 МБ Обновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
09.05.2006 (KB913433)Windows-KB913433-x86-RUS.exe 	543 КБ Обновление системы безопасности для проигрывателя Flash
07.06.2006 (KB916281) WindowsXP-KB916281-x86-RUS.exe 4.4 МБ Обновление системы безопасности для Internet Explorer
07.06.2006 (KB918439) WindowsXP-KB918439-x86-RUS.exe 	560 КБ Обновление системы безопасности для Internet Explorer
07.06.2006 (KB917344) WindowsXP-KB917344-x86-RUS.exe 754 КБ Исправление JScript 5.6 Security для Windows XP
07.06.2006 (KB917734)  WindowsMedia9-KB917734-x86-RUS.exe WindowsMedia10-KB917734-x86-RUS.exe 2.2-2.4 МБ Обновление системы безопасности для проигрывателя Windows Media для ОС Windows XP
07.06.2006 (KB911280) WindowsXP-KB911280-v2-x86-RUS.exe 1.1 МБ Обновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
07.06.2006 (KB914389) WindowsXP-KB914389-x86-RUS.exe 	980 КБ Обновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
07.06.2006 (KB917953) WindowsXP-KB917953-x86-RUS.exe 777 КБ Обновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
10.07.2006 (KB917159) WindowsXP-KB917159-x86-RUS.exe 715 КБ Обновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
10.07.2006 (KB914388) WindowsXP-KB914388-x86-RUS.exe 1006 КБ Обновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP 
10.07.2006  (KB917537) WindowsXP-KB917537-x86-RUS.exe 688 КБОбновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
10.07.2006  (KB917283) NDP20-KB917283-X86.exe 755 Kb Обновление безопасности .NET Framework 2.0 ASP.NET
01.08.2006 (KB918899) WindowsXP-KB918899-x86-RUS.exe 	4.4 МБОбновление системы безопасности для Internet Explorer
07.08.2006 (KB920683) WindowsXP-KB920683-x86-RUS.exe 600 КБОбновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
07.08.2006 (KB920214) WindowsXP-KB920214-x86-RUS.exe 	778 КБОбновление системы безопасности Outlook Express для ОС Windows XP
07.08.2006 (KB921883) WindowsXP-KB921883-x86-RUS.exe 	692 КБОбновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
07.08.2006  (KB920670) WindowsXP-KB920670-x86-RUS.exe 518 КБОбновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
07.08.2006 (KB917422) WindowsXP-KB917422-x86-RUS.exe 933 КБ Обновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
07.08.2006  (KB922616) WindowsXP-KB922616-x86-RUS.exe 812 КБОбновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
07.08.2006 (KB921398) WindowsXP-KB921398-x86-RUS.exe 4.3 МБОбновление системы безопасности для ОС Windows XP
11.09.2006 (KB919007) WindowsXP-KB919007-x86-RUS.exe 560 КБ Обновление системы безопасности
11.09.2006 (KB920685) WindowsXP-KB920685-x86-RUS.exe 1.2 МБ  Обновление системы безопасности
26.09.2006 (KB925486) 	WindowsXP-KB925486-x86-RUS.exe 790 КБ Обновление системы безопасности (уязвимость VNL)
09.10.2006 (KB923191) WindowsXP-KB923191-x86-RUS.exe 4.1 МБ Обновление системы безопасности
09.10.2006 (KB924191) WindowsXP-KB924191-x86-RUS.exe 1.1 МБ Обновление системы безопасности
09.10.2006 (KB923414) WindowsXP-KB923414-x86-RUS.exe 715 КБ Обновление системы безопасности
09.10.2006 (KB922819) WindowsXP-KB922819-x86-RUS.exe 849 КБ Обновление системы безопасности
09.10.2006 (KB924496) WindowsXP-KB924496-x86-RUS.exe 1.6 МБ  Обновление системы безопасности
10.10.2006 (KB922770) NDP20-KB922770-X86.exe 2.2 МБ  Обновление безопасности .NET Framework 2.0


Список необходимых обновлений для любого продукта Microsoft можно получить здесь http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/current.aspx
(Dimka, большое спасибо за ссылку)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Minos

Пакет обновления 2 (SP2) для Windows XP для ИТ-специалистов и разработчиков (WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-RUS.exe 29.08.2004) - второй сервис пак для windows XP. По соображениям безопасности требуется установить в первую очередь. Подробное описание http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkID=23354

Критическое обновление для Windows XP (KB885626) (WindowsXP-KB885626-v2-x86-rus.exe 14.09.2004 )Это критическое обновление, не относящееся к проблемам безопасности, помогает решить проблему, когда некоторое число компьютеров с системой BIOS без производственной поддержки процессоров Intel Pentium 4 и Intel Celeron D на основе степпинга Prescott C-0 могут потенциально приводить к "зависанию" системы Windows XP с пакетом обновления 2 (SP2)

Обновление для системы Windows XP с пакетом обновления 2 (KB884020) (
WindowsXP-KB884020-x86-rus.exe 17.09.2004) - Это обновление позволяет устранить проблему на компьютерах с системой Windows XP с пакетом обновления 2. Программы, выполняющие подключения к IP-адресам в диапазоне адресов замыкания на себя, возможно, будут работать неправильно, и может появиться сообщение об ошибке, указывающее на невозможность подключения. После установки этого компонента может потребоваться перезагрузка компьютера.

Critical Update for Windows XP (KB885523) (WindowsXP-KB885523-x86-rus.exe 05.10.2004) - обновление решает проблеммы безопасной  установки программ производства не Microsoft.

Update for Windows XP Service Pack 2 (KB885894) (WindowsXP-KB885894-x86-rus.exe 08.10.2004) - Это обновление позволяет решить проблему, связанную с тем, что установщик Windows в системе Windows XP с пакетом обновления 2 (SP2) перестает отвечать на запросы при установке обновления.

Критическое обновление для пакета Office XP, установленного на компьютере с системой Windows XP с пакетом обновления 2 (SP2) (KB885884) (   WindowsXP-KB885884-x86-rus.exe 08.10.2004) - Это обновление позволит устранить проблему, которую испытывают только пользователи, развертывающие обновление MS04-028 для пакета Office XP на компьютере с системой Windows XP с пакетом обновления SP2. Первоначальная версия обновления устанавливается без ошибок, но на самом деле может установиться не полностью.

Для WinXP SP1 выложено еще 5 критических обновлений, которые обладателям WinXP SP2 качать не надо.

Кроме того, вышел набор накопительных обновлений для IE всех реально используемых версий. Рекомендую всем скачать, даже если вы используете браузеры других поставщиков.

Для WindowsXP SP2 - Накопительное обновление системы безопасности для обозревателя Internet Explorer в системе Windows XP с пакетом обновления 2 (KB834707) (WindowsXP-KB834707-x86-rus.exe 12.10.2004) - Была обнаружена проблема безопасности, позволяющая злоумышленнику поставить под угрозу безопасность компьютера с обозревателем Internet Explorer и получить возможность управления им. Чтобы защитить компьютер, установите это обновление от корпорации Майкрософт.

----------


## Minos

19.11.2004 Выложено новое обновление для Windows XP SP2 (KB886677). Данное обновление позволяет решить проблеммы при работе Internet Explorer с двухбайтовыми символами.

----------


## Minos

22.11.2004 (KB887742).  Очередное обновление от дяди Била, на этот раз досталось взаимодействию Центра безопасности с TDI драйверами.

----------


## Minos

Пять обновлений относящихся кбезопасности Windows.
KB873339 - исправляет ошибку переполнения буфера в HyperTerminal.
KB885835 - закрывает ошибку в ядре и LSASS, которая позволяла повысить привелегии пользователя.
KB886185 - Это обновление помогает сузить определение параметра ограничения сетевого окружения или локальной подсети в брандмауэре Windows. Это полезно в тех случаях, когда из-за настроек таблиц маршрутизации в программе удаленного доступа локальная сеть определяется брандмауэром Windows, как большая сеть.
MS04-041 - Исправляет ошибку в WordPad, которая позволяла выполнять произвольный код при конвертировании текста  из Word.

Пятое обновление не имеет отношения к Windows XP, и актуальна только для NT4.0. Оно исправляет ошибку в DHCP, позволяющую выполнять произвольный код на удаленной системе.

----------


## Dimka

У мелкософта есть хороший линк как раз по теме: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec...CurrentDL.aspx
Там можно выбрать продукт и сервиспак, который на него установлен. По этой инфе выдается список патчей, которые надо накатить. Причем, есть птичка, включающая показ только тех патчей, которые не перекрываются более поздними.

----------


## Alexey P.

> У мелкософта есть хороший линк как раз по теме: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec...CurrentDL.aspx


 Спасибо, полезная для контроля вещь.
Врет немного, правда - выдала в списке для ХР sp2 rus один старый фикс (Apr 9, 2003 ***Flaw in Microsoft VM Could Enable System Compromise (816093): MS03-011), в бюллетене к которому всего лишь сказано, что для ХР sp2 установка этого фикса не требуется  :Smiley: .

----------


## pig

Потому что при установке системы из дистрибутива с интегрированным SP2 Microsoft VM просто не ставится. А если накатывать поверх "нулёвой" установки, то Microsoft VM будет иметь место.
Аналогичная ситуация с Windows 2000 и SP4.

----------


## Minos

Вышло очередное обновление для WindowsXP SP2 - Обновление системы безопасности для Windows XP (KB890175). Данное обновление устраняет уязвимость в обработке справки формата HTML, которая позволяла выполнять программный код на удаленном компьютере.
Кроме того опубликованы два обновления системы безопасностидля Windows XP SP1  -  (KB891711) и  (KB871250).

Более подробно смотрите здесь (спасибо shu_b).

----------


## Minos

Вышло внеочередное исправление к Windows.

 Обновление для Windows XP (KB884883)
При работе в программе, которая загружает и версию 5, и версию 6 файла Comctl32.dll в системе Microsoft Windows XP, программа может перестать отвечать на запросы, а в файле Comctl32.dll может произойти нарушение прав доступа.

При загрузке обновления идет проверка на легальность копии Windows.

P.S. Народ, кто нибудь тестировал работают ли последние обновления, требующие для скачивания проверку легальности операционной системы, на "активированных" копиях?

----------


## Minos

Вышла мартовская версия утилиты для поиска и уничтожения наиболее распространенных и опасных вирусов от Microsoft, все желающие могут скачать ее через Windows Update.

----------


## Minos

Вышли декабырьские обновления, однако все заплатки не относятся к рязряду устранения ошибок безопасности поэтому распространяются только для лицензионных копий Windows/

----------


## SDA

Microsoft не заставил себя ждать.
       Статус "критические обновления":
       Накопительное обновление системы безопасности Internet Explorer для ОС Windows XP (KB905915) RU / http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...15-x86-RUS.exe
       Обновление для ОС Windows XP (KB910437) RU / http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...37-x86-RUS.exe
       Средство удаления вредоносных программ
       Windows - декабрь 2005 (KB890830) RU / http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...-V1.11-RUS.exe

    Статус: "дополнительные":
    Обновление для ОС Windows XP (KB898900) RU / http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...v2-x86-RUS.exe
      Обновление для ОС Windows XP (KB908521) RU / http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...21-x86-RUS.exe
      Обновление для ОС Windows XP (KB896427) RU / http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...v3-x86-RUS.exe
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package: x86 (KB909520) RU / http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...00-x86-RUS.exe

----------


## Shu_b

Добавлена ссылка на страницу загрузки заплатки (Security Bulletin - MS06-001/KB912919/) уязвимости в Microsoft Windows при обработке WMF файлов.

----------


## RiC

Ещё парочка свежих "латок" -

Переполнение буфера при разборе TNEF-сообщений в Microsoft Exchange Server и Microsoft Outlook (buffer overflow) - Microsoft Security Bulletin MS06-003

Повреждение памяти во внедренных Web-шрифтах Microsoft Windows (memory corruption) - Microsoft Security Bulletin MS06-002

----------


## Minos

Основательно переработан список актуальных заплаток для Windows XP SP2.
Были удалены ошибочные записи:
1.	Обновление KB892944 предназначено только для WindowsXP SP1.
Удалены устаревшие записи и заплатки вошедшие в более поздние наборы обновлений:
1.	10.01.2005 (KB890175) WindowsXP-KB890175-x86-RUS.exe 671 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности
2.	07.02.2005 (KB890047) WindowsXP-KB890047-X86-RUS.exe 4405 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности
3.	07.02.2005 (KB873333) WindowsXP-KB873333-x86-RUS.exe 1740 Кбайт  Обновление системы безопасности
4.	07.02.2005 (KB885250) WindowsXP-KB885250-x86-RUS.exe 774 Кбайт  Обновление системы безопасности
5.	07.02.2005 (KB888113) WindowsXP-KB888113-x86-RUS.exe 367 Кбайт  Обновление системы безопасности
6.	08.02.2005  (KB867282) WindowsXP-KB867282-x86-RUS.exe 3741 Кбайт Накопительное обновление системы безопасности для обозревателя Internet Explorer
7.	11.04.2005 (KB893086) WindowsXP-KB893086-x86-RUS.exe 4531 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
8.	11.04.2005 (KB893066) WindowsXP-KB893066-x86-RUS.exe 776 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
9.	12.04.2005 (KB890923) WindowsXP-KB890923-x86-RUS.exe 3997 КбайтНакопительное обновление IE
10.	13.06.2005 (KB893066) WindowsXP-KB893066-v2-x86-RUS.exe 779 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности для Windows XP
11.	14.06.2005 (KB883939) WindowsXP-KB883939-x86-RUS.exe 4175 КбайтНакопительное обновление системы безопасности для обозревателя Internet Explorer
12.	12.07.2005 (KB903235) WindowsXP-KB903235-x86-RUS.exe 490 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности
13.	08.08.2005 (KB89958 :Cool:  WindowsXP-KB899588-x86-RUS.exe 572 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности
14.	10.08.2005 (KB896727) WindowsXP-KB896727-x86-RUS.exe 4199 КбайтНакопительное обновление системы безопасности для обозревателя Internet Explorer
15.	05.10.2005 (KB896688 ) WindowsXP-KB896688-x86-RUS.exe 4857 КбайтОбновление системы безопасности для Internet Explorer
16.	13.12.2005 (KB905915) WindowsXP-KB905915-x86-RUS.exe 4873 Кбайт Обновление системы безопасности для Internet Explorer
17.	13.02.2006 (KB913446) WindowsXP-KB913446-x86-RUS.exe 792 КБ Обновление системы юезопасности
18.	13.02.2006 (KB911565) WindowsMedia9-KB911565-x86-RUS.exe 2.2 МБ Обновление системы безопасности для проигрывателя Windows Media 9
19. 	11.04.2006 (KB912812) WindowsXP-KB912812-x86-RUS.exe 4.8 МБ Обновление системы безопасности для Internet Explorer
Обновлен список до текущего состояния:
добавлены в июльские обновления KB917537 и KB917283;
добавлены все августовские обновления
Записи приведены к единому виду.

Спасибо всем модераторам, которые поддерживали список в актуальном состоянии во время моего отсутствия.

----------


## SDA

Выполнение произвольного кода в ядре Microsoft Windows

     Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют злоумышленнику повысить свои привилегии или выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Winlogon во время поиска DLL файлов приложений. Локальный пользователь может поместить злонамеренную библиотеку в домашнюю директорию пользователя и повысить свои привилегии на системе. По умолчанию уязвимость существует только в Windows 2000, во всех остальных ОС параметр "SafeDllSearchMode" установлен в "1".

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке управления исключениями, когда несколько приложений находятся в памяти. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Windows 2000 SP4:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...d-dc388605a8ae

Windows XP SP1/SP2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...b-49857007e539

Windows XP Professional x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...c-c8cef8a27aef

Windows Server 2003 (optionally with SP1):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...f-0bae2b921aef

Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based systems (optionally with SP1):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...5-d81b68a110eb

Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...6-ae66f0557eac

DoS атака и выполнение произвольного кода в службе Server в Microsoft Windows

     Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки разыменования нулевого указателя в драйвере srv.sys "SMB_COM_TRANSACTION" SMB сообщений. Удаленный пользователь может послать специально сформированное сообщение и вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке сетевых сообщений. Удаленный авторизованный пользователь может послать специально сформированное сообщение и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...c-e8241385f2a9

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...f-87a8c6b9dc22

Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...4-f41b92235dcf

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...a-79deb4dbe72b

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...e-3750d407a86f

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...7-1646689e0817

Межсайтовый скриптинг в Indexing Service в Windows 2000/2003/XP

     Уязвимость обнаружена в Службе индексирования (Indexing Service) при валидации запросов пользователя. В результате атакующий может запустить произвольный сценарий от имени целевого пользователя в текущей сессии браузера. Сценарий может подменить содержание страницы, раскрыть чувствительную информацию или выполнить другие действия от имени пользователя на уязвимом Web сайте. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости, служба индексирования должна быть доступна через IIS.

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Windows 2000 SP4:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...4-308e46e00105

Windows XP SP1/SP2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...7-66e70a31a3d6

Windows XP Professional x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...b-c468deefbfc1

Windows Server 2003 (optionally with SP1):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...3-c1e95fd508b2

Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based systems (optionally with SP1):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...5-fb57528117ac

Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...f-1111a784a66d

Отказ в обслуживании в реализации TCP/IP IPv6 в Microsoft Windows

     Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы.

1. Удаленный пользователь может послать специально сформированное ICMP сообщение и сбросить все существующие TCP соединения.

2. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированных пакетов заставить систему сбросить существующие TCP соединения.

3. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного пакета аварийно завершить работу системы.

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...d-a6f147b20775

Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...3-0df51c6122bb

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...0-593571b96e9c

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...7-f0a7167ec424

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...a-6b8207f9b276

Выполнение произвольного кода при обработке DNS расширений в Microsoft Windows

     Удаленный пользователь может выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в проверки границ данных в Winsock API при обработке имен хостов. Злоумышленник может обманом заставить пользователя посетить злонамеренный сайт и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в службе DNS Client при обработке ответов от DNS сервера. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного DNS ответа выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Windows 2000 SP4:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...9-49b1658aa25d

Windows XP SP1/SP2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...6-07c5e96b02e3

Windows XP Professional x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...2-04da9833f50b

Windows Server 2003 (optionally with SP1):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...9-f52000a991cc

Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based systems (optionally with SP1):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...7-3535d365b7c1

Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...0-44670bb2f452

Межсайтовый скриптинг в Microsoft.NET Framework

     Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки входных данных в ASP.NET. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта. Для удачной эксплуатации уязвимости опция "AutoPostBack" должена быть установлена в "true" (не является по умолчанию).

Для устранения уязвимости установите исправление:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...C-B73378492AA6

Отказ в обслуживании при обработке WMF файлов в Microsoft Windows

     Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке WMF файлов в библиотеке gdi32.dll. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного изображения вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения, использующего уязвимую библиотеку.

Переполнение буфера в библиотеке Microsoft Vector Graphics Rendering

     Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в Microsoft Vector Graphics Rendering (VML) библиотеке (vgx.dll) при обработке определенных VML документов.
     Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного VML документа, содержащего слишком длинный метод fill внутри тега rect, вызвать переполнение стека и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

\ Пример/эксплоит можно посмотреть здесь http://www.securitylab.ru/poc/274156.ph

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее обновление:

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...3-871A1A3DE98F

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...4-E4823FF6D0A9

Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...E-B9B56EE4C7F1

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...B-3A9DDFDC3E27

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...D-43FD6D51E643

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...7-02A1528C6743

Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Office

     Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в приложении WINWORD.EXE при обработке документов Word. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке определенных строк. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке mail merge файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке определенных строк. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного документа вызвать переполнение буфера и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

ля устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Microsoft Office 2000 SP3 / Microsoft Word 2000:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...9-1DA388054E83

Microsoft Office XP SP3 / Microsoft Word 2002:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...E-2C8D2450468D

Microsoft Office 2003 (SP1 or SP2) / Microsoft Office Word 2003:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...D-47AF7E9EA55A

Microsoft Office Word 2003 Viewer:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...1-CF9DDE89352A

Microsoft Works Suites (2004/2005/2006):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...E-2C8D2450468D

Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Windows Object Packager

     Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки входных данных в Object Packager (packager.exe) при обработке свойства "Command Line". Злоумышленник может подменить имя файла и ассоциированный с ним тип в диалоговом окне путем добавления символа "/" в свойство "Command Line". Злоумышленник может обманом заставить целевого пользователя открыть злонамеренный файл, например, в WordPad, и выполнить произвольные команды на системе.

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...6-5d12c6d18c90

Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...aspx?FamilyId=

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...f-1af0afae8319

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...4-012d745046da

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...8-ed9ea7562e0b

Повреждение памяти в Microsoft PowerPoint

     Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке PowerPoint документов, содержащих специально сформированные строки. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке PowerPoint документов, содержащих специально сформированный указатель объекта. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint документа вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке PowerPoint документов, содержащих специально сформированную запись data. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint документа вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке PowerPoint документов, содержащих специально сформированную запись. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PowerPoint документа вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3 / Microsoft PowerPoint 2000:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...3-40B772359994

Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3 / Microsoft PowerPoint 2002::
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...5-AD4A3F10651D

Microsoft Office 2003 (with SP1 or SP2) / Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003::
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...A-105A354B1A4E

Выполнение произвольного кода в ActiveX компоненте WebViewFolderIcon в Windows Explorer

     Целочисленное переполнение буфера обнаружено в методе "setSlice()" в ActiveX компоненте "WebViewFolderIcon". Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы или email сообщения вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Для устранения уязвимости установите соответствующее исправление:

Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...1-c1bbfcbf3d0c

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...0-a55bc3165e3d

Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...1-2b37fca7e6e7

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...c-593e06af4453

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...7-23b586ad15ae

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...a-6791f80f8f22

Переполнение буфера при обработке сжатых редиректов в Internet Explorer

     Удаленный злоумышленник может вызвать отказ в обслуживании или выполнить произвольный код с привилегиями целевого пользователя, используя длинный URL на Web сайте, который использует HTTP 1.1 компрессию и отвечает 302 HTTP ответом (редирект).

Удаленное переполнение буфера в Internet Explorer и Microsoft Multimedia Controls ActiveX

     Переполнение буфера обнаружено в функции "CPathCtl::KeyFrame()" в Microsoft Multimedia Controls ActiveX. Злоумышленник может создать специально сформированную HTML страницу, чтобы выполнить произвольный код с привилегиями пользователя, просматривающего эту страницу в браузере.

Пример/эксплоит можно посмотреть здесь http://www.securitylab.ru/poc/273937.php

Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Firefox

     Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют злоумышленнику выполнить нападение 'человек по середине', межсайтовый скриптинг, спуфинг и потенциально скомпрометировать систему пользователя.

1. Переполнение буфера в обработке JavaScript регулярных выражений позволяет злоумышленнику выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Механизм автообновления использует SSL для безопасного общения. Если пользователь подтвердит непроверяемый самоподписанный сертификат при посещении сайта, атакующий может перенаправить проверку обновления к злонамеренному Web сайту и выполнить нападение 'человек по середине'.

3. Некоторые зависимые временем ошибки в процессе отображения текста могут эксплуатироваться для повреждения памяти и выполнения произвольного кода.

4. Уязвимость обнаружена в проверке некоторых подписей в Network Security Services (NSS) библиотеке.

5. Уязвимость в междоменном взаимодействии позволят внедрить произвольный HTML и код сценария в фрейм другого Web сайта используя вызов "[window].frames[index].document.open()".

6. Ошибка обнаружена при открытии заблокированных всплывающих окон. В результате можно выполнить произвольный Html и код сценарии в браузере токующего пользователя в контексте произвольного Web сайта.

7. Несколько нераскрываемых ошибок памяти позволяют выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Для устранения уязвимостей установите последнюю версию браузера с сайта производителя.

Переполнение буфера в ICQ

     Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в функции "MCRegEx__Search()" при обработке сообщений определенного типа. Удаленный пользователь может указать некорректное значение параметра длины в сообщении, вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Для устранения уязвимостей установите последнюю версию программы с сайта производителя.

Межсайтовый скриптинг в ICQ Toolbar

     Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной обработки заголовка и описания полей в RSS. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте безопасности уязвимого сайта.

Переполнение динамической памяти при обработке LHA архивов в Dr.Web

     Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке LHA архивов, содержащих длинные имена директорий в расширенном заголовке директории. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

----------


## wonn

а обезательно все заплатки устанавливать или можно за послежний год только установить?

----------


## Minos

Нужно устанавливать все, если выходит куммулятивная заплатка, то вошедшие в нее старые версии патчей мы стараемся удалять. Старые заплатки закрывают старые дырки в системе, однако многие из них еще активно используются.

P.S. Можно ограничиться списком в первом посте, остальное дублируется или содержит обновления для Office и других произведений Microsoft.

----------


## wonn

> Нужно устанавливать все, если выходит куммулятивная заплатка, то вошедшие в нее старые версии патчей мы стараемся удалять. Старые заплатки закрывают старые дырки в системе, однако многие из них еще активно используются.
> 
> P.S. Можно ограничиться списком в первом посте, остальное дублируется или содержит обновления для Office и других произведений Microsoft.


А желательно после каждой заплатки перезагружать ПК?

----------


## Ego1st

> А желательно после каждой заплатки перезагружать ПК?


Желательно да, на деле не обязательно я так не делаю..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

